# A9500 ndc



## kimberly.tylutki@dupagemd.com (Apr 17, 2017)

Does anyone know the NDC for A9500 Technetium Sestambi once it is prepared?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## prayercoder (Apr 17, 2017)

*https://www.findacode.com/ndc/drugs/Technetium_Tc_99m_Sestamibi*

NDC

Trade Name

Labeler Name

00019-9092 Technetium Tc 99m Sestamibi Mallinckrodt Inc. 
69945-0092 Technetium Tc 99m Sestamibi MALLINCKRODT NUCLEAR MEDICINE LLC


----------

